# Construction or Service



## VanCityCanucks (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey guys so I am a 1st year as some of you may know. I was wondering what type of plumbing do you prefer service or construction? Also which way is better to go as a apprentice? I am currently doing service and I have some construction experience.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

If you can, learn both. It will make you a more rounded plumber.


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

Service is where the money is it's harder then new construction,good service guys are never looking for work ,it's a different life style then new construction .a service plumber can do both . New construction is cleaner and the hours are great but the money is lower . It's basically up to what type of person you are. I've been doing service and repair for the past 16 years and have done a few new construction jobs but I don't like working for contractors and have to wait till they get paid to pay you and dealing with architect and inspectors that never pick up a pipe Wrench . Service is instant gratification, new construction it's only nice when it's over .


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the more you know how to do the more valuable you are to an employer and to yourself when you go into your own business....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I did {5} or {6} years of new construction. Been doing service and re-models for the last {16}. New construction is the best foundation to have before launching into service.

Learn new construction plumbing first, then go into service. I've worked with service plumbers who did only service for years that went to do a re-model of a bathroom and didn't know how to set the tub.....:blink:.....who wants to be half a plumber?


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

When I first started I was a helper with the company's service guy. We did alot of turn on turn offs for seasonal homes. For alot of the older homes taking apart the faucets and ball cocks to pour some antifreeze down the lines. Doing a few hundred houses a year gave me knowledge of how stuff comes apart and how to put it back together. Huge help for learning service procedures. After a few years of that I jumped into a truck with a new construction guys. It was like a whole different world. 20 years later I much prefer doing service work. I hated being stuck on the same job for days at a time. I really liked meeting customers and establishing relationships with them.


----------



## VanCityCanucks (Nov 22, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I did {5} or {6} years of new construction. Been doing service and re-models for the last {16}. New construction is the best foundation to have before launching into service.
> 
> Learn new construction plumbing first, then go into service. I've worked with service plumbers who did only service for years that went to do a re-model of a bathroom and didn't know how to set the tub.....:blink:.....who wants to be half a plumber?


Lol yeah I've heard of some service plumbers not being able to do stuff. I will probably get some more construction experience after this service job.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I wish all new construction guys learned service first. Then maybe they would install things to be serviceable. I personally prefer service.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

that goes back to the old question, which came first the chicken or the egg..to be a good all round plumber you should learn all aspects, new work, renovation, service, heating and boilers...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Service is great, much nicer being under a house changing this rotted cast iron drain than out in the sunshine doing new construction.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Bless the new construction guys perpetuating our trade with future service work. 22 ga tubular for everything. No cleanouts or isolation valves-one galvanized nipple in between two brass elbows-tub drains using slip joint tubular p traps. Single handle shower valves on a galvanized system. All of these things make sure I have food and shelter. I'm sincerely thankful (this is not sarcasm). 
Please make work for my children's children


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

dclarke said:


> I wish all new construction guys learned service first. Then maybe they would install things to be serviceable. I personally prefer service.


Eh i think about you guys when i rough in houses  for example on my acrylic tub units, i silicon a peice of wood to the tub that pulls on the copper slightly for the spout, so when you go to change the spout eventually it actually seals flush to the tub. No lose copper behind the tub


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

New construction is good to learn the fundamentals, its even more important to be learning from someone who takes pride in their worksmanship. Doing things right, neat, not cutting corners. But eventually it gets dull and boring and you'll need to shake things up. Id rather do new construction then auger toilets and play the game "find that smell "but thats if im gettng paid hourly. If its for myself then service is great lol


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> Bless the new construction guys perpetuating our trade with future service work. 22 ga tubular for everything. No cleanouts or isolation valves-one galvanized nipple in between two brass elbows-tub drains using slip joint tubular p traps. Single handle shower valves on a galvanized system. All of these things make sure I have food and shelter. I'm sincerely thankful (this is not sarcasm).
> Please make work for my children's children


Everytime i put a cleanout on a drain other then a main stack.
1.) The builder gets pissed cause its ugly and has to be accessable
2.) The HO gets pissed cause its ugly and has to be accesable.
3.) The inspector likes to see them.
So when i do put c.o's in they just go out of there way to hide them. Damned if i do damned if i dont.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Found a pic of what i was explaining


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Do both if you can. Service first. Being out on your own, fixing old broken down crap for a bunch of cheap bastids teaches you a lot. How to be resourceful, think outside the box, getting things done fast and good so you don't have to go back. 
Then when you get a little older and figure out you don't want to spend the rest of your career combing cobwebs out of your hair, jamming your old fat body up under kitchen sink cabinets and listening to constant whining about the bill and how " my cousins uncles brother could have done it for half that" move to commercial. 
I spent my first 15 years running a putty wagon and doing remodels and small commercial. The last 15 years or so doing big commercial work. 
You'll have a huge advantage over all the guys that came up just doing the big work. 
You will probably be running work in no time because the other guys can't think on their feet and freeze up like a deer in the headlights when they can't run the pipe exactly how it is in the drawings. 
I'm not sure where everybody says service guys make more money. I pull in way more than when I was doing service. That was in the 80's and 90's though so maybe it's different now.


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't get it wrong new construction is cool but from my experience I've seen new construction guys that don't know how to clean a drain or like to get there hand dirty . Guys that started doing Service first always do a better job when they do new construction because they plum new construction know that some day it will need service (like installing that right size clean out or making sure they put that extra strap and not putting a black iron pipe on a tub spout that makes rusty water come on when you turn the tub on stuff like that) and don't mind staying a little pass 3pm to get that last section of pipe in that's what makes a better all around plumber.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Found a pic of what i was explaining


you should have put a few cats between the studs and clamp the copper and shower body to it, whats holding it to the enclosure now? just the trim?


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I do mostly service and throw in a little new con here and there. 

When I started I was doing service. Although I had been on a new construction a few times I didn't really pay much attention because it didn't mean much to me and I had no plan of becoming a plumber. It would have helped to go to a new construction site and see how everything was done after I started doing service so I could see how everything is laid out. 

Service is harder at times but I think it's more money and you can work today get paid today. A good service plumber can also get a job pretty much anywhere anytime.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's one I'm working on today. Beautiful day and I have the whole 42 acres to myself.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I can only do one at a time for some reason


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a pic of what i was explaining
> ...


Not a bad idea. Although iv never had an issue swapping out trims after the fact. Ill give it ago tomorow.
I do that on the ceramic showers though...


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Not a bad idea. Although iv never had an issue swapping out trims after the fact. Ill give it ago tomorow. I do that on the ceramic showers though...


Is that a riobel valve? My mom works for them. Love there products


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Gunnar said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a bad idea. Although iv never had an issue swapping out trims after the fact. Ill give it ago tomorow. I do that on the ceramic showers though...
> ...


It sure is !


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I did {5} or {6} years of new construction. Been doing service and re-models for the last {16}. New construction is the best foundation to have before launching into service.
> 
> Learn new construction plumbing first, then go into service. I've worked with service plumbers who did only service for years that went to do a re-model of a bathroom and didn't know how to set the tub.....:blink:.....who wants to be half a plumber?



Tommy is 100% right and in my opinion the only way to go,you can't be a good service plumber unless you know how things are put together and the different ways it could have been done


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I started in construction, then fire restoration plumbing and then service. I love service. More money. It's a lot more challenging in my opinion, though. Having a backround in construction may give you more of an understanding of why it (whatever it is) is there.


----------



## VanCityCanucks (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah. Well I have 6 months under my belt for construction. So I will probably get a good amount of service since I am in it and then finish my apprenticeship off with construction.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> ShtRnsdownhill said:
> 
> 
> > canuck92 said:
> ...



You could benefit from more time in new construction/remodel.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yep... from my experience. A new construction guy will apply for an apprentice service position and we will teach him the service side because he has plumbing experience. Usually in a month or less they are asking to be transferred to our new construction side or quitting if there isn't an opening. I now won't interview unless they have some experience on both sides. I don't need "clean" plumbers only.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Found a pic of what i was explaining


Or mount the valve to blocking. Thin wall set sucks


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Beck327 said:


> Yep... from my experience. A new construction guy will apply for an apprentice service position and we will teach him the service side because he has plumbing experience. Usually in a month or less they are asking to be transferred to our new construction side or quitting if there isn't an opening. I now won't interview unless they have some experience on both sides. I don't need "clean" plumbers only.


Says the office lady who has never worked with the tools.....


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I think a new construction guy can get acclimated to service faster than the other way around. Just my opinion.

2- service guys set out fixtures for me the other day while I had to go start another one.

This simple job was all goofed up... Spout at 37". Holes now showing because he centered the DF on the drain, not the opening.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> I think a new construction guy can get acclimated to service faster than the other way around. Just my opinion.
> 
> 2- service guys set out fixtures for me the other day while I had to go start another one.
> 
> This simple job was all goofed up... Spout at 37". Holes now showing because he centered the DF on the drain, not the opening.


Good point. It just seems that some new construction guys don't like to snake drains and have an issue troubleshooting water heaters. Now leaks and such, they are much better at. From a management point of view.


----------



## Plimcor (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey guys, I am new here and totally agree with everyone above ,each point of view is unique and i will say in my humble opinion service is great and all but new construction gives me the tools to troubleshoot maybe in the future what we did in the past


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Commercial construction > everything else.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Commercial construction > everything else.


Agree, none of my commercial guys can plumb a house on time..But the residential plumbers dont know what to do on a commercial job..I cross train, i just dont understand.
I started off on big projects, the smaller ones are as simple as drinking a beer.


----------



## Amra Fazlic (May 16, 2016)

Plumbing Service is not a difficult job. You just need to learn all technical issue and learn skills related to plumbing.It's depend upon you that what type of services you are provided to your customer. I personally preferred all construction person learned service first.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Amra Fazlic said:


> Plumbing Service is not a difficult job. You just need to learn all technical issue and learn skills related to plumbing.It's depend upon you that what type of services you are provided to your customer. I personally preferred all construction person learned service first.


No way, I don't believe that at all, especially coming from you...


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

I went from construction to service. Went right back to construction. Loved it. Hated service. I had a hard time especially with older clients. That and the witch I worked for. Wanting to shaft everyone.


----------



## Amra Fazlic (May 16, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> No way, I don't believe that at all, especially coming from you...


Why you don't believe in this aspect? Can you please explain the things.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

amra fazlic said:


> why you don't believe in this aspect? Can you please explain the things.


wtff????


----------

